# Death Grip Challenges any Grip to a Laser Show Down



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

Lets see which Bow grips torque and which grip doesnt. "Death Grip" will demonstrate why it is the only 100% Torque less grip on the market at booth 705 of the Illinois Deer and Turkey Expo and booth 1535 and at the Wisconsin Deer and Turkey Expo. "Death Grip" will aslo demonstrate why 100% of all the other grips torque your bow. 
*You can't fool the Laser.*


----------



## cactus kid (Feb 13, 2006)

i have been intrested in your grip! but i would like to bring to your attention that in outdoor life thing you have on your website it says that a deathgrip will HURT accuracy. i know it is talking about the way an archer grips the bow, but it could be taken the wrong way by potential buyers


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

whew!!! There for a minute I thought we were gonna have a "dry fire contest" ukey: 

:darkbeer:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Hemingway said:


> whew!!! There for a minute I thought we were gonna have a "dry fire contest" ukey:
> 
> :darkbeer:




Can you tell us how this is going to be done? Bow A with your grip and Bow B with a competitor's grip....laser on end of training device so you can shoot the bow without an arrow...laser is placed on a target...shoot the bow and see how far the laser drifts out of the target zone...or switch the grips?
I am curious and guessing.


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

*Glad you asked*

A laser is mounted on the bow and another laser is mounted in the arrow. The laser in the arrow points wear the arrow would fly too. The laser mounted in the bow simulates your sight. As you torque the bow left and right the two lasers will deviate in left and right spacing. With the "DEATH GRIP" The deviation is non existent.
http://www.vanhandle.net


----------



## cactus kid (Feb 13, 2006)

any way you can git a video or pitures put up on your website? that would help alot!


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

*See it in person*

See it in person at the Illinos and Wisconsin Deer and Turkey Expos


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

*It was a trade off.*



cactus kid said:


> i have been intrested in your grip! but i would like to bring to your attention that in outdoor life thing you have on your website it says that a deathgrip will HURT accuracy. i know it is talking about the way an archer grips the bow, but it could be taken the wrong way by potential buyers


It was a trade off. I had second thoughts but I figured most people would come to the same conclusion you did.


----------



## hangmhigh (Jan 14, 2007)

A $100 Is Kinda Steep For Just A New Grip!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey..good luck on your new "ideer".


----------



## jsasker (May 7, 2003)

Soooooooo,if you can't see it in person you can't see it at all?I 
don't think i'll buy any--thanks.


----------



## Bullseyehunter3 (Jan 24, 2007)

hangmhigh said:


> A $100 Is Kinda Steep For Just A New Grip!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I shoot a Death Grip and it is worth every penny. I wouldn't own a bow that didn't have one.


----------

